# Greatest of all time on Cervelo



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeannie Longo rode a Cervelo bike today at worlds. She finished 7th, which is not bad given that she will be 49 in one month. Her choice of bicycle is meaningful, because she has always gone her own way in search of the best equipment, even when it meant clashing with her federation (which tried to ban her from the 92 Olympics as a result). Previously, she was using unmarked Litespeed bicycles. 

-ilan


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

shittt that old and she still owns

DOPER


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Greatest on Cervelo...Basso!!!


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I vote - Jens Voigt!!!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn... because of these people i had to go out and get one for myself! damn them and their marketing!

MY VOTE GOES TO

FABIAN CANCELLARA AND BASSO for the men for sure!
and without a doubt hands down no contest 
JEANNIE LONGO for the wmnnzzzzZ!


----------

